# Part time retirement to Cyprus



## Eurobanker (Apr 30, 2011)

My wife and I live in Luxembourg where I currently work. On retirement we would like to spend some of the year in the UK and some of it in Cyprus to avoid the worst of the winter. Has anyone else done this and if so what is the most practical way to set up a second home in Cyprus that is not used all year round - for example is renting an option.

We would really appreciate any advice experienced expats could offer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Eurobanker said:


> My wife and I live in Luxembourg where I currently work. On retirement we would like to spend some of the year in the UK and some of it in Cyprus to avoid the worst of the winter. Has anyone else done this and if so what is the most practical way to set up a second home in Cyprus that is not used all year round - for example is renting an option.
> 
> We would really appreciate any advice experienced expats could offer.


Hi, Welcome to the forum.
Many people split their time between the UK and Cyprus and while renting is an option it can be difficult to find something for a few months at a time as most rentals are either hoilday lets or long term (minimum 12 months)
However sometimes you can get a holiday let on a reduced rate during the winter months if it is for a few months.
If you were looking at purchasing a property then an apartment is usually the best option if it is going to be left empty for several months.

Regards
Veronica


----------

